# Mic in at front panel (black)



## tigerr

Hi . So , i got an external mic and i pluged it in , (first with a 3.5mm jack audio combo then without it) my B&O showed the plug in message and i went to "control panel-sound" and at "recording" section it doesnt show nothig . I uninstalled Realtek and it showed but not as microphone but as headphones . The mic works fine on other devices. i literally tried everything : update drivers, plug/unplug , troubleshooting. 
anyone ? Help ? here are som screenshots - realtek uninstalled-> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
realtek installed -> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## spunk.funk

What is the make and model# of your Computer/Motherboard?
Go to the manufacturers Support/Download Drivers site type in your model #, choose your version of Windows 8.1 (ie) 32Bit or 64Bit and download the latest Audio Driver for your model. 
In the Control Panel/Sound/Recording, highlight the Microphone or Headphone and choose *Configure*, Run the tests.


----------



## tigerr

Done that already . My motherboard is B&O and is a replacer for Realtek ... It`s very confusing that B&O software . You told me about "configure" my mic .I can`t dconfigure it from "sounds" section . It says " not plugged" .


----------



## spunk.funk

> What is the make and model# of your Computer/Motherboard?


 B&O which model? 
On the front panel, there should be a Pink (red) and Blue Jack. the Pink jack is for the Mic, the Blue is for Line In. 
If you have the RealTek Control Panel Click the *Advance Settings* in the upper right, make sure it looks like the attached picture. Also click the Yellow folder underneath that and put a check in both of those boxes.
The front jacks on the Right panel should be light up and not faded. You can test it by clicking on it.


----------



## tigerr

I have this instead of what you have . Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Rich-M

Make and model of computer or motherboard?


----------



## spunk.funk

> B&O which model?





spunk.funk said:


> What is the make and model# of your Computer/Motherboard?





Rich-M said:


> Make and model of computer or motherboard?


Please answer this question.


----------



## tigerr

spunk.funk said:


> Please answer this question.


 Uhh , model of my laptop "Hp Pavilion 15 ab008nq .


----------



## spunk.funk

If The computer with the Audio problem is this model HP laptop then Please go to the HP Drivers site and download the Audio driver for your model HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support


----------

